# Burst blister that is weeping



## AJLang (Jul 23, 2016)

I wore some shoes that are normally comfortable on Tuesday but they rubbed my feet. On Thursday Mark noticed that a blister on the back of my foot was broken and weeping. He cleaned it with an antiseptic wipe, put savlon on it and put a large plaster over it. Friday morning there was some fluid on the plaster so he repeated the process. He has just done the same and there is still some sign of weeping but much better than yesterday. I really can't cope with the thought of going to out-of-hours surgery and it seems to be getting better. There is no pain and no blood. Do you think it will be ok to just keep an eye on it?


----------



## chili (Jul 23, 2016)

If it were me i would tend to let the air get to it as much as possible, at home socks off etc


----------



## Robin (Jul 23, 2016)

Agree with Chili, if you're in a clean environment, let the air get to it. It's easier to keep a close eye on it that way, in any case. Any sign of redness, or it forming a new, yellowish blister, off to out of hours with you!


----------



## AJLang (Jul 23, 2016)

Thank you Chilli and Robin. I will do that. I've just phoned 111 and they've said that I need to speak to a medical person within the next 24 hours so they will get someone to call me. Unfortunately I can't see the sore myself so I'm relying on Mark who is about to go out for a while.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 23, 2016)

Oh sorry to hear this!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 23, 2016)

A bit of a daft suggestion maybe but if you can get a mobile phone with a camera on it to the back of your foot it will allow you to keep an eye on it until Mark comes back. Please be extra vigilant as feet can be a real pain in the erm.........well foot actually. Oh dear I almost said arse . As Robin says any redness whatsoever then straight to hospital.  You are having some bloody awful luck of late I hope things turn for you and you start seeing better times soon


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 23, 2016)

If it's not infected then just treat it as a normal blister. Make sure you have it well padded if going out so it doesn't rub anymore and it will be fine. I had a massive blister on my ankle due to new walking boots causing a problem. Visited the practice nurse for advice which was the worst thing I ever did as she couldn't tell the difference between red rub and infection. Managed from the pharmacy and mother to sort out some well padded dressings and all was fine within a couple of day.


----------



## AJLang (Jul 23, 2016)

Thank you Grovesy. Great thinking Diabeticliberty. Mark took a photo of it on my phone just before I saw your message. Ha ha saying arse is funny  it does show some redness but this might be normal. I will try to post the photo, that will luverly!!! See I've still got my sense of humour


----------



## grovesy (Jul 23, 2016)

I have started throw away shoes that were previously comfy and then  start to cause problems!


----------



## AJLang (Jul 23, 2016)

Thank you Sue. I don't think its infected BUT my concern is the yellow stuff coming out. I'm not sure whether or not that is a sign of infection?


----------



## AJLang (Jul 23, 2016)

Here it is!,, it's 12 hours since I last wore any shoes and they were Sketchers so very soft.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 23, 2016)

grovesy said:


> I have started throw away shoes that were previously comfy and then  start to cause problems!




Please don't mention throwing away shoes. It is a bit of a contentious issue with me at the moment. Last week I had a pair of really posh leather lined Le Chemeau wellies that cost me an absolute bloody fortune. I was emptying out my car and had 2 large bags. One for rubbish and one for the stuff that I wanted to keep. Somehow the wellies went in the rubbish bag and then went by the wheelie bin. The following morning the bin men took my rubbish and my posh wellies away. I have just replaced them with a pair of Muck Boots which although only a third of the price of the Le Chemau's they are about a million times more comfortable. Every cloud has a silver lining or every green welly has a complete buffoon's foot stuck in it


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 23, 2016)

AJLang said:


> Here it is!,, it's 12 hours since I last wore any shoes and they were Sketchers so very soft.View attachment 1585




Doesn't look infected but there appears to be some swelling around the wound. Maybe bathe it in salt and water and keep a very very close eye on it. You really should not take even the slightest chance with it.


----------



## AJLang (Jul 23, 2016)

Thank you Diabeticliberty. Just before Mark went out he discovered something that looks like a blister on the other foot! In the meantime the out-of-hours surgery phoned,  no discussion just told me to be with them at 12.20.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 23, 2016)

Def doesn't look infected, I used some of those blister pads/plasters can't think of the name began with a C! boots also have their own brand of them but the quality isn't there as far as I was concerned. Pharmacy also delved into the backroom supplies for the nurses and found some foam backed dressings for my blister collection.


----------



## AJLang (Jul 23, 2016)

Thank you Sue.


----------



## Lindarose (Jul 23, 2016)

I think you're referring to Compeed plasters Sue? I use them on an underfoot corn and they are brilliant. 
Hope your blisters soon heal Amanda.


----------



## AJLang (Jul 23, 2016)

Thank you Lindarose


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 23, 2016)

Lindarose said:


> I think you're referring to Compeed plasters Sue? I use them on an underfoot corn and they are brilliant.
> Hope your blisters soon heal Amanda.


Yes that's the ones, Thank you


----------



## grovesy (Jul 23, 2016)

I agree other brands of blister plasters are not as good as Compeed!


----------



## Bry Caby (Jul 23, 2016)

To monitor the progress of external infections - I was told to lightly draw a ring around the area. Then its easy to tell if it is improving (or not) over hours/days.

We were never told if it should be diamond/ruby or sprinkeld with hundreds, thousands and icing sugar though.

For me, this had a calming effect because if things were not improving, I could show the quack yesterdays ring as an instant indication that it is still getting worse and wating a few days to evaluate is not a good idea.


----------



## AJLang (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks everyone. He said that it wasn't infected but has given me antibiotic cream. Since then it has started bleeding and looks very raw, so I am keeping a very close eye on it (or rather Mark is because I can't see it clearly enough - especially after reading the Diabetes UK website about "foot shock." I've also bought compeed plasters for the intact blister on the other foot.


----------



## Caroline (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm being over cautious again, but I had trouble with my feet. You are keeping it clean and protected which will aid healing, but I would suggest you visit your doctor or see if you can visit a podiatrist just in case.


----------



## AJLang (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks Caroline. I appreciate and understand you being so cautious. If it gets any worse over the weekend I will go to the doctor tomorrow. I'm under the high risk podiatrist so will contact them at the beginning of the week for further advice/an appointment,


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 23, 2016)

I suffer from blisters a lot (overly mobile feet and shoes don't mix) and I second compeed blister plasters, I have a stash of them at all times.  I'm also a Skechers gal, very comfy and light but I find they can rub in high temperatures because of ahem sweatiness .  If you wear them again spray your feet with a bit antiperspirant (only after the blister has healed of course), it stops the feet becoming too moist and helps with rubbing 

Hope it heals nicely, it doesn't look too deep so with any luck you'll be nicely healed in a few days .  I also find that once a blister has ruptured air is the key, it dries it out which seems to help it heal up quicker.


----------



## AJLang (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks KookyCat. Really sorry to hear that you suffer from blisters so much.  I love my Skechers, it was a different pair of shoes, that are usually ok, which caused the problem.  I only wore them for a short amount of time for a volunteering interview. I did leave the ruptured blister clear for a few hours but then it started bleeding, absolutely no idea why.


----------

